
Show HN: RSS for Hackers - todsacerdoti
http://rss.pipedream.com/
======
dylburger
Hi y'all, Pipedream engineer and co-founder here. We just rolled out a new
core feature of the platform - event sources - and thought it'd be fun to show
off how it works for RSS feeds.

Event sources let you treat an RSS feed like an event stream: Pipedream polls
the feed for you, and exposes a REST API and private SSE stream for accessing
new items from the feed.

You can also trigger a Pipedream workflow on new items. We built 12 example
workflows (linked on the page) for doing all sorts of things with RSS feeds,
for example:

\- RSS to Email

\- RSS to AWS EventBridge

\- Run a Puppeteer script to take a screenshot of every new item in an RSS
feed

\- etc.

Give it a try and let us know if you have any feedback or suggested
improvements!

------
JoeQuery
The landing page is informative and very well put together. I don't have an
immediate use case for using it, but it looks neat!

What's your long term goal for the project?

~~~
dylburger
Thanks! Long-term, we're building Pipedream to be a fully-programmable
platform for managing integrations between apps. Think of it as IFTTT for
developers. Paid plans and team features are coming soon.

Event sources are one piece of that. RSS is one type of source, but we're
creating sources for Twitter, Slack, Github, and all of the apps supported on
Pipedream today [1]. Sources expose a single API for retrieving events from
many platforms. So if you just want to run code on new Twitter mentions, Slack
messages, or new Github PRs, Pipedream tries to abstract the API-specific
details, so you just

    
    
        pd deploy
    

and Pipedream emits new events as the source produces them.

[1] [https://docs.pipedream.com/apps/all-
apps/](https://docs.pipedream.com/apps/all-apps/)

